# Big black walnut



## ScotO (Mar 19, 2012)

My buddy Mark started piecing a big black walnut down over the weekend and called me for a hand. It was about a 70' tree. We got the brunt of the tall tops down today, have to bring in the bucket van on Wednesday to get the hangers on the one side because they are over several power lines. The trunk of this tree is around 32 to 36". We're gonna check the trunk with a metal detector so hopefully it can be milled....


----------



## ScotO (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm gonna keep a couple of the nicer small logs and mill them when I get them home, put them up in the shed for a couple years to try my hand at making a gunstock once they season good.


----------



## Hickorynut (Mar 19, 2012)

Boy that is a big nice walnut tree.


----------



## Locust Post (Mar 19, 2012)

I have never cared much for working those kind of jobs. I've helped on a few, but it's just so much more enjoyable to just notch it and let her fall.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 19, 2012)

Hickory, yes it is one of the nicer ones I have worked.  Locust, I still enjoy working the tops, as long as it is at my pace.  My buddy Mark was in the tree today and I worked the rope.  I'll be runnin the bucket truck on Wednesday, taking those hang-overs down piece by piece.  That is part of the job that I don't particularly enjoy.  But you're right, notch-and-drop is fun when you have the space.  No space for that giant at the site we're working, though....


----------



## Sorghum (Mar 19, 2012)

Seems that I've heard some of the wood with great character in a black walnut tree is in the root. I've never dug one up so I can't verify that.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 19, 2012)

Sorghum said:


> Seems that I've heard some of the wood with great character in a black walnut tree is in the root. I've never dug one up so I can't verify that.


That's interesting....never hear that one before.  I won't be dealing with this stump, that's not part of the deal!  I hear tell that the crotches and branch butts are a great place for character in gunstocks.....  Not sure but I know in oaks and maples that is where you can find a lot of curling.


----------



## NH_Wood (Mar 20, 2012)

Big ole' tree all right! Good thought on the metal detector! Cheers!


----------



## angrybeaver (Mar 20, 2012)

That's a nice one! It should make for an awesome gun stock..


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 20, 2012)

Dang. I wish I could do that again. Nice tree and sad to see those come down.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 20, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Dang. I wish I could do that again. Nice tree and sad to see those come down.


Yes Dennis, I too, hate to see a beautiful tree like this come down.  But that's what the homeowners wanted, and it's their tree so you gotta do what you gotta do.  Which is why we are going to try and utilize the trunk in some way or another for lumber.  I hope it's metal-free.  We're doing this job across the street from our town's high school and the shop teacher (who happens to be a good friend of ours) expressed interest in the trunk, as well.  So in one way or another that big trunk is going to be used for something other than firewood.  A couple of logs will be milled in my backyard and put in the barn loft to dry out for gunstocks down the road.  The rest will be in my firewood stack waiting for 2015...


----------



## Thistle (Mar 20, 2012)

Scott that's beautiful. I'd save every crotch in 3ft or so lengths,everything 14" diameter & under would be firewood. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Looks like you have 7 ft+ to the first limb.


----------



## woodsmaster (Mar 20, 2012)

That should make some nice gun stocks.


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Mar 20, 2012)

When I owned my gunsmith shop, back in the mid 70's, I paid HUGE prices for black walnut stock blanks cut from crotch and stump areas. Blanks, usually  shotgun blanks cut from the stump, which included the part of the stump underground, usually brought the biggest price. However, in 1977 I built a guy a 358 Norma Mag. on a Remington 700 action using a black walnut blank, not a simi-cut stock, that cost $475 back then! Beautiful matching flame figure on each side from the butt plate to the bolt handle. Those were the days!


----------



## smokinj (Mar 21, 2012)

Mill that sucker at 2-3/4 and sell for bar tops!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 21, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Yes Dennis, I too, hate to see a beautiful tree like this come down. But that's what the homeowners wanted, and it's their tree so you gotta do what you gotta do. Which is why we are going to try and utilize the trunk in some way or another for lumber. I hope it's metal-free. We're doing this job across the street from our town's high school and the shop teacher (who happens to be a good friend of ours) expressed interest in the trunk, as well. So in one way or another that big trunk is going to be used for something other than firewood. A couple of logs will be milled in my backyard and put in the barn loft to dry out for gunstocks down the road. The rest will be in my firewood stack waiting for 2015...


 
That sounds great Scott.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 22, 2012)

FINALLY got the big beast on the ground. After a slight mishap (one of the tops canted on us when we cut it, we had it rigged and it teetered and LAID ACROSS THE HI-TENSION WIRES), everything turned out OK but still this was a nerve-wracking beast. Very tight clearances but we got the job done. Almost 35" diameter, one nice 10' 6" log and another 12 footer with various crotches, a buddy of ours is supposed to come with a bandmill and do it on-site. Hopefully the weather holds out. NOT A SINGLE BLUE STREAK IN THIS TREE! No bugs, not rot, it's a beauty! We'll post pics if we get to mill it this weekend. I'm excited, this is the biggest black walnut I've ever dropped....


----------



## cptoneleg (Mar 22, 2012)

Very pretty wood, and great safe job bringing it down.


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2012)

That could make a stock for one heck of a big gun! Beautiful log. Too bad it had to come down, but at least it found a good home. I have been burning a lot of Black Walnut this 'winter' and it seems better than the BTU charts indicate.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 22, 2012)

cptoneleg said:


> Very pretty wood, and great safe job bringing it down.


Thanks, cptoneleg.  It was really REALLY hairy last night, we actually had to have FirstEnergy down to remove the top that went 'haywire' on us from the hi-tension lines.  No damage was done, we did everything by the book, but it just swung in a goofy angle and teetered over onto the hi-lines.  I wasn't taking a chance and getting fried!!  He was actually in the area and bailed us out, only took him 10 minutes but he has an insulated bucket on his truck!!  Anyway, I pride myself in taking my time and piecing trees down like this one, there were power lines and structures all around and we didn't have the lean in our favor either.  It all went as planned and it will make some nice boards and some nice smelling fires!!


----------



## ScotO (Mar 22, 2012)

Wood Duck said:


> That could make a stock for one heck of a big gun! Beautiful log. Too bad it had to come down, but at least it found a good home. I have been burning a lot of Black Walnut this 'winter' and it seems better than the BTU charts indicate.


WD, the guy who has the bandmill lives right up the street.  When we called him and told him what we had laying in the yard, he was there in a matter of minutes.  He's gonna work out a trade, some of the wood for the millwork.  I have no problem with that at all.  I'll end up with some wood, the high school shop teacher (who is also a fantastic scout leader in our area) is getting some, and the guy with the mill will get some.  I'm excited to mill this log.  I'm going to mill some thick for gunstocks, and I also want to make a pair of newel posts for our staircase (it's all antique walnut, except for the newels, they are oak).  I'll post pics when we get it milled....


----------



## skyline (Mar 23, 2012)

Scotty,

That's an impressive tree and great job getting it down. Look forward to the milling pictures. I have been wanting to get into some climbing for a while but haven't made the leap. Thought you might like this picture I took last Spring a few miles from home.  The picture doesn't do it justice with nothing to give it scale, but supposedly the biggest Black Walnut in the country and the largest unsupported branch in the NW at 92'.  Talk about crotches making grown men cry  More info here:  http://ascendingthegiants.com/news/6/52/Black-Walnut.html


----------



## ScotO (Mar 23, 2012)

skyline said:


> Scotty,
> 
> That's an impressive tree and great job getting it down. Look forward to the milling pictures. I have been wanting to get into some climbing for a while but haven't made the leap. Thought you might like this picture I took last Spring a few miles from home. The picture doesn't do it justice with nothing to give it scale, but supposedly the biggest Black Walnut in the country and the largest unsupported branch in the NW at 92'. Talk about crotches making grown men cry More info here: http://ascendingthegiants.com/news/6/52/Black-Walnut.html
> 
> View attachment 63838


thanks for the compliments! And that there is a REAL monster! I like.cutting the technical trees but the way the wires were on two sides of this tree combined with the wrong lean, and around 6 big hangover limbs, it had my nerves frayed a little. We got it down and I smiled when I drove past those two logs on my way to work this morning. Hopefully the weather holds out for milling tomorrow....


----------



## tfdchief (Mar 23, 2012)

Are you worried about metal in the tree when you mill it.  Around here, they won't mill one from in town.  Anyway, a beautiful tree and looks like some gorgeous wood. I have a little walnut and when I come to a piece I usually split it into kindling it splits so easily.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 23, 2012)

Coffee table end tables and bar tops! I have 7 slabs that size in my rack. There a year old now.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 23, 2012)

tfdchief said:


> Are you worried about metal in the tree when you mill it.  Around here, they won't mill one from in town.  Anyway, a beautiful tree and looks like some gorgeous wood. I have a little walnut and when I come to a piece I usually split it into kindling it splits so easily.


Chief, we visually checked it and checked it with a metal detector as best as we could tell there's no metal in it.  The guy who is bringing the mill (it is a portable bandmill) said even if we hit a nail or two, the blades for the mill are under 20 bucks a piece so its worth chancing to get this wood. 




smokinj said:


> Coffee table end tables and bar tops! I have 7 slabs that size in my rack. There a year old now.


I saved the 12' 6" upper crotch  log for that very reason, SJ! Also for a couple newel post blanks and a gunstock blank or two....


----------



## smokinj (Mar 23, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Chief, we visually checked it and checked it with a metal detector as best as we could tell there's no metal in it. The guy who is bringing the mill (it is a portable bandmill) said even if we hit a nail or two, the blades for the mill are under 20bicksfull a piece so its worth chancing to get this wood.
> 
> 
> I saved the 12' 6" upper crotch log for that very reason, SJ! Also for a couple newel post blanks and a gunstock blank or two....


 
Or 50 or 100 lol Nice log hot wax the ends very soon bw likes to split if you dont.


----------



## Dairyman (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice work Scotty! 3" of sapwood I'm shocked I thought it would have been less. I love the walnut beautiful wood, reminds me of when I had some logged.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 23, 2012)

Oddly for some reason, the black walnuts in our area all have a big sapwood band.  When you head east of here its a lot smaller.  Might be something genetic,  I really don't know!


----------



## smokinj (Mar 23, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Oddly for some reason, the black walnuts in our area all have a big sapwood band. When you head east of here its a lot smaller. Might be something genetic, I really don't know!


 
It will bleed out over time......Yard birds will have a little thicker sapwood to! but it all works out nice in the end.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## ScotO (Mar 23, 2012)

smokinj said:


> It will bleed out over time......Yard birds will have a little thicker sapwood to! but it all works out nice in the end.


smoking I actually like the color variegated like that.  Either way, cross your fingers for me as its supposed to rain tomorrow and I don't want that to happen.  I need around four good hours to get this tree milled in the morning!!


----------



## ScotO (Mar 23, 2012)

SJ THAT'S AWESOME!  I'm hoping I can do something like that!  Did you get your wood kiln dried or did you sticker it and let it air dry?


----------



## smokinj (Mar 23, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> smoking I actually like the color variegated like that. Either way, cross your fingers for me as its supposed to rain tomorrow and I don't want that to happen. I need around four good hours to get this tree milled in the morning!!


 
That dust seem to clog pretty good in the rain! lol Been there a couple times. Even in a snow strom winds blowing over 25 mph and "MMAUL" puts the chain on backwards.....


----------



## Dairyman (Mar 23, 2012)

Looking bad on the rain Scott, raining from the gulf all the way to Canada. Still raining here this low is just massive.


----------



## smokinj (Mar 23, 2012)

Dairyman said:


> Looking bad on the rain Scott, raining from the gulf all the way to Canada. Still raining here this low is just massive.


 
He can pull it off! lol No excuses Please and get pic's or it never happened!


----------



## ScotO (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll do my best.  If we mill it, you bet yer a$$ there will be pics!!


----------



## lukem (Mar 23, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I'll do my best. If we mill it, you bet yer a$$ there will be pics!!


 

Got a canopy?  Pitch a tent


----------



## lukem (Mar 23, 2012)

skyline said:


> Scotty,
> 
> That's an impressive tree and great job getting it down. Look forward to the milling pictures. I have been wanting to get into some climbing for a while but haven't made the leap. Thought you might like this picture I took last Spring a few miles from home. The picture doesn't do it justice with nothing to give it scale, but supposedly the biggest Black Walnut in the country and the largest unsupported branch in the NW at 92'. Talk about crotches making grown men cry More info here: http://ascendingthegiants.com/news/6/52/Black-Walnut.html
> 
> View attachment 63838


 

I wonder if that thing still produces?  I would had to mow under it if it does.


----------



## mecreature (Mar 23, 2012)

I love seeing pics of that saw. Nice walnut too.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 23, 2012)

mecreature said:


> I love seeing pics of that saw. Nice walnut too.


Thanks MC......I love running that ol' girl!  I have two of those old 041AVE Supers, and they are by far my favorite saw ever. This one has a custom muffler I built for it, you oughta hear it!


----------



## Thistle (Mar 23, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> FINALLY got the big beast on the ground. After a slight mishap (one of the tops canted on us when we cut it, we had it rigged and it teetered and LAID ACROSS THE HI-TENSION WIRES), everything turned out OK but still this was a nerve-wracking beast. Very tight clearances but we got the job done. Almost 35" diameter, one nice 10' 6" log and another 12 footer with various crotches, a buddy of ours is supposed to come with a bandmill and do it on-site. Hopefully the weather holds out. NOT A SINGLE BLUE STREAK IN THIS TREE! No bugs, not rot, it's a beauty! We'll post pics if we get to mill it this weekend. I'm excited, this is the biggest black walnut I've ever dropped....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nice logs there Scott. Good job bringing it down. Will be great to see them opened up soon.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 23, 2012)

Thistle said:


> Nice logs there Scott. Good job bringing it down. Will be great to see them opened up soon.


Thanks Thistle.  I talked to the guy with the mill, we're still on for tomorrow granted it isn't pouring.  Weather is calling for intermittent rain, maybe we'll get lucky... ...we'll see.  Pics to follow.....


----------



## Thistle (Mar 23, 2012)

I dont mind a little light rain,I draw the line at working in heavy downpours,lightning/high winds or if its below 45 degrees. Had pneumonia twice its no fun.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 23, 2012)

Thistle said:


> I dont mind a little light rain,I draw the line at working in heavy downpours,lightning/high winds or if its below 45 degrees. Had pneumonia twice its no fun.


 I don't mind some rain or snow either.  Temps don't bother me, except when it is extremely hot.  I'm not so sure he wants his mill out in the rain, that will be the sticking point.  If he can't get it tomorrow, I have another guy who will mill it for me but it won't be til tuesday.  We'll see what happens.  I hope we can do it tomorrow....


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 23, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Thanks MC......I love running that ol' girl! I have two of those old 041AVE Supers, and they are by far my favorite saw ever. This one has a custom muffler I built for it, you oughta hear it!


 Did you get this bucked up yet, the saw looks great.
zap


----------



## ScotO (Mar 23, 2012)

zap said:


> Did you get this bucked up yet, the saw looks great.
> zap


Yes we got all the little stuff bucked up, Zap.  If the rain holds off the big stuff gets milled tomorrow morning....hope the weather cooperates!


----------



## ScotO (Mar 24, 2012)

looks like mother nature screwed me again. It poured all morning, and after a brief lull in the rain it's looking like another couple hours of pouring rain. If he doesn't show up with the mill this weekend, onto plan "B" (a guy at work has a stationary mill, gotta start thinking about loading that trunk up on my tandem axle trailer and taking it out to his place).....we'll see if the weather breaks this afternoon. If not, we're gonna think about taking it to the other place...this weather really pi$$es me off!


----------



## ScotO (Mar 24, 2012)

Well even though the rain has screwed me as far as the milling is concerned today, I did get all the firewood from that tree to the house and unloaded it at my wood stack.  I did a cardinal no-no in my book.......I didn't split it on -site!  I hate bringing big rounds home (there are several big rounds on the backside of the pile) but I wanted to get that site cleaned up prior to milling the logs.  Hoping for a break I get the rain......we're still on for killing this evening if we get a lull in the precipitation.  Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 24, 2012)

That Black Walnut is some nice looking wood.

zap


----------



## mecreature (Mar 24, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Well even though the rain has screwed me as far as the milling is concerned today, I did get all the firewood from that tree to the house and unloaded it at my wood stack. I did a cardinal no-no in my book.......I didn't split it on -site! I hate bringing big rounds home (there are several big rounds on the backside of the pile) but I wanted to get that site cleaned up prior to milling the logs. Hoping for a break I get the rain......we're still on for killing this evening if we get a lull in the precipitation. Keeping fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thats the way you do it.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 27, 2012)

FINALLY got the big log milled last night!  Still have the "gunstock" log to mill but the big boy is now in boards!  Enjoy the pics!


----------



## smokinj (Mar 27, 2012)

Thats Nice stick. Any pic's of the center cuts?


----------



## ScotO (Mar 27, 2012)

Not on this log, it got too dark to take good pics and I gave most of them to the owner of the mill for doing the job.  I'm gonna keep the top log for myself, we'll mill it later this week.  I got some center boards I'll post some pics when I stack them in the barn loft this weekend.  We did end up hitting two nails in the damm thing, two blades on two cuts!  Right in the heart of that trunk!


----------



## smokinj (Mar 27, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Not on this log, it got too dark to take good pics and I gave most of them to the owner of the mill for doing the job. I'm gonna keep the top log for myself, we'll mill it later this week. I got some center boards I'll post some pics when I stack them in the barn loft this weekend. We did end up hitting two nails in the damm thing, two blades on two cuts! Right in the heart of that trunk!


 
Hate it when that happens, but thats why they call'em yard birds!


----------



## Thistle (Mar 27, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> FINALLY got the big log milled last night! Still have the "gunstock" log to mill but the big boy is now in boards! Enjoy the pics!
> View attachment 64201
> View attachment 64202
> View attachment 64203
> ...


 
Great looking planks there,the main cant is especially nice.


----------



## Realstone (Mar 27, 2012)

Beautiful grain Scott.  Like boardroom panelling quality.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 27, 2012)

Thistle said:


> Great looking planks there,the main cant is especially nice.


yeah overall it was a beautiful log, definitely too nice.to hack up for cordwood.   That's why I decided to get it milled.  I knew a lot of the wood would go to the miller, but I still have around 200 board feet from yesterdays cutting and the entire top log yet to cut.  I'm glad that beautiful wood wasn't used up for heat and of will be enjoyed as furniture for generations to come!


----------



## lukem (Mar 27, 2012)

What are you going to do with the lumber?  Any plans yet?  I'm thinking a nice mantle..


----------



## ScotO (Mar 27, 2012)

lukem said:


> What are you going to do with the lumber?  Any plans yet?  I'm thinking a nice mantle..


I already have a big mantel log from a barn I torn down four years ago, I'm thinking more like a set of nice end tables and a coffee table for our family room (after they dry).  I was looking at homemade solar kilns on YouTube today......hhhmmmmmm....lol


----------



## lukem (Mar 27, 2012)

We built a solar kiln at Dad's house last year.  It was basically a small pole barn sided and roofed with clear plastic and some vents added.  He was able to dry several hundred BF of lumber down to about 10% in 30 days.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 27, 2012)

lukem said:


> We built a solar kiln at Dad's house last year.  It was basically a small pole barn sided and roofed with clear plastic and some vents added.  He was able to dry several hundred BF of lumber down to about 10% in 30 days.


that seals the deal for me.  I will be building one someday.


----------



## etiger2007 (Mar 27, 2012)

Here in Michigan I sold five black Walnuts three in the woods two in the yard for $5,000 plus had a ton of fire wood.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 27, 2012)

I feel good about this walnut we did.  Yes we could have tried to sell it, or we could have bucked the whole thing up for firewood.  Instead, me and my buddy both made a couple bucks, I ended up with almost 2 cord of good firewood, and I ended up with almost 200 board feet of beautiful lumber.  I'm happy with how we made out.  I still have the upper log from the tree to mill yet, probably another 100 board feet of curly fiery grain up there.  Some for gunstocks, some for a bench or table.  There was a guy walking with his wife and he stopped to see us cutting the boards, he said his mother-in-law has a HUGE 100' black walnut and I could have the whole tree!  According to him it's a straight drop, no climbing or rigging.  I gave him my number and I hope he calls when he's ready!!


----------



## Locust Post (Mar 27, 2012)

Too bad you don't live closer Scotty. One of my best friends about 5 miles away has a portable mill similar to your pics but also has a homemade kiln.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 28, 2012)

yeah I wish I was closer Locust Post.  I would bring them over and pay to have them dried.  There are some places around here but from what I was told, those places are a little shady.  Don't feel like getting ripped off for all the work I put into these boards.  The wife has informed me she likes the wood so much she wants me to build a new kitchen table down the road.  So air drying them gives me 4 or 5 years till I have to do that!


----------



## smokinj (Mar 28, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> yeah I wish I was closer Locust Post. I would bring them over and pay to have them dried. There are some places around here but from what I was told, those places are a little shady. Don't feel like getting ripped off for all the work I put into these boards. The wife has informed me she likes the wood so much she wants me to build a new kitchen table down the road. So air drying them gives me 4 or 5 years till I have to do that!


 
One year per one inch of thickness.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 28, 2012)

smokinj said:


> One year per one inch of thickness.


If that's the case I may have to build that table next year!  I'm telling her it's gonna take longer!


----------



## Thistle (Mar 28, 2012)

That's the only reason I've owned a Lignomat moisture meter for 17 yrs.Never used it on firewood.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 31, 2012)

Finally got around to stacking and stickering the walnut boards in my garage today.  I ended up (so far) with 10 20" wide, 12 8" wide, and 6 12" wide by 10' 6" long boards!  Still have the top log to mill, that will be happening some night this week if all goes well.  Some pics of the nicer ones.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 31, 2012)

SO, what are your plans for the boards?
zap


----------



## ScotO (Mar 31, 2012)

Zap, she already eyed them up and requested a kitchen table!  Probably that and a pair of end tables and coffee table down the road for the living room.


----------



## Realstone (Mar 31, 2012)

Drool


----------



## Oregon Bigfoot (Mar 31, 2012)

That boat out there looks lonely off the boat trailer.    Very nice wood indeed!


----------



## ScotO (Apr 7, 2012)

We fired up the forge yesterday to whip up my latest concoction .....a barking spud (bark peeler).  Forged it out of an old jeep leafspring, made a long tang on of and the entire spoon (4" x 3") is razor sharp on three sides.  Worked like a charm on those 6' walnut slabs (and that bark was 2" thick)  made the handle out of a hickory sledgehammer.  Enjoy the pics....


----------



## BrianK (Apr 7, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> We fired up the forge yesterday to whip up my latest concoction .....a barking spud (bark peeler). Forged it out of an old jeep leafspring, made a long tang on of and the entire spoon (4" x 3") is razor sharp on three sides. Worked like a charm on those 6' walnut slabs (and that bark was 2" thick) made the handle out of a hickory sledgehammer.


 
What kind of forge, Scotty? I just sold an antique hand-cranked forge last month that I had picked up years ago to pour Babbitt bearings.


----------



## Realstone (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice Scotty. Every homeowner should have a forge  How long did it take to strip the bark off with that new-fangleddevice?

When I was a young lad I visited Old Fort William up in Thunder Bay, donned some pioneer era clothes and made a river paddle with a draw knife.  Seems to me that would work well in this case too.


----------



## ScotO (Apr 7, 2012)

BrianK said:


> What kind of forge, Scotty? I just sold an antique hand-cranked forge last month that I had picked up years ago to pour Babbitt bearings.


That's my buddy Joe's forge.   I have a small farriers forge that needs fire clay and a shroud, someday.  I wish I knew you had one, I would have considered buying it....


----------



## ScotO (Apr 7, 2012)

Realstone said:


> Very nice Scotty. Every homeowner should have a forge  How long did it take to strip the bark off with that new-fangleddevice?
> 
> When I was a young lad I visited Old Fort William up in Thunder Bay, donned some pioneer era clothes and made a river paddle with a draw knife. Seems to me that would work well in this case too.


Only took a couple minutes to remove the bark, that spud is pretty slick.  I can see me using it often in the future....


----------



## weatherguy (Apr 7, 2012)

> *New*
> We built a solar kiln at Dad's house last year. It was basically a small pole barn sided and roofed with clear plastic and some vents added. He was able to dry several hundred BF of lumber down to about 10% in 30 days.​


 
How would firewood dry in that solar kiln?


----------



## lukem (Apr 7, 2012)

weatherguy said:


> How would firewood dry in that solar kiln?


No idea, and we'll probably never find out.  We're both 4+ years ahead on firewood.


----------

